# connecter deux écrans



## jpc54 (3 Juin 2004)

Je possède un PM G4 450 et je souhaiterais avoir deux écrans. D'après ce qui m'a été dit, on peut soit changer la carte vidéo et la remplacer par une autre (genre ATI radeon 8500), solution onéreuse, soit acheter une carte PCI supplémentaire moins chère et plus lente mais suffisante si l'on ne fait pas d'affichage vidéo sur l'écran qui y est connecté.
Quelle solution me conseillez-vous avec quel matériel.
Merci.


----------



## MarcMame (3 Juin 2004)

Ecume les petites annonces Mac (ici, MacBidouille, VNuNet SVMMac, etc...) et déniches toi une carte vidéo PCI d'occasion entre la RagePro128 et une Radéon selon tes finances et tes envies.


----------



## jpc54 (5 Juin 2004)

Merci de ton conseil. Je crains que les petites annonces soient un peu "courtes" (pour avoir épluché celles d'univers Mac, on trouve peu de cartes vidéo), mais la patience est une vertu... )


----------



## MarcMame (5 Juin 2004)

Il me semble que je venait de te donner quelques indices de recherches....


----------

